# 79 datsun 810 parts for sale!!!



## oregon_23 (Nov 20, 2010)

i have a 1979 datsun 810 without a motor and transmission there is some rust on some of the body its gotta go!!! they didnt make this car for too many years and as i found out parts are hard to find!!! if ya want some of the car or the car or maybe some info on how i can restore it myself lets talk


----------

